# WHATS THE BEST LEATHER DYE ON THE MARKET??????



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

IM looking for a good dye too do my factory leather ( GRAY ) to a darker color ( BROWN ) . its not going to be a daily driver , but i do need something that will hold up !!!! .


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

fiebings leather dye is by far the best IMHO .. made here in milwaukee i actually worked there for a minute as a kid .. 

ask around at leather shops etc they will agree.. but u gotta strip the leather first


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

touchdowntodd said:


> fiebings leather dye is by far the best IMHO .. made here in milwaukee i actually worked there for a minute as a kid ..
> 
> ask around at leather shops etc they will agree.. but u gotta strip the leather first


Man ive had some gooood times in the MIL back in the day , Okay getting back too the subject due they sell it in a spray can or is it some thing u have too apply with wipe on type style , plus what do i use too strip the leather seats with ?


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I just got off the phone with FIEBINGS CO. in the MIL they said its not made for seats but those that have used it has gottin good results , plus they got some good prices $ 26.00 for 32OZ he states that will do my seats , plus they got some cool colors that u can get on there web site , plus good how too info on there . but he wasnt too sure about it working on my vynal headrest & other vynal parts of the seat ?.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

I used S E M,Interior paint on my vinyl Top, it was originaly white changed over to Phantom white more like a cream color. I just washed with soap and water dryed it then sprayed it. 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been using SEM i just bought a pint 31.00$ actually got it in today...use Classic Coat for Leather I advise to use a sparygun... the cans get expensive quick


----------

